
Pottery Without a Kiln – 1 – The Material – Robert Murray-Smith - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seeuRIXKwoE
======
peter_d_sherman
Takeaway: The concept of 'polymers' \-- encompasses a greater set of materials
than that of merely plastics.

Muscles, amino acids, polypeptides, sugar, starch, cellulose, polyethylene,
geopolymers, aluminum silicates (which most rock and clay is made of) are just
a few of the non-plastic type of polymers that are out there...

A polymer is basically any substance made up of repeating units.

